# GPU-z reads only 720stream on 5770 Vapor x



## TheMaggot1981 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi,
why gpu-z reads only 720 stream on my 5770 vapor X ?
I enclose the screen capture!
I read some other people that have the same problem!

Thanksss!


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 23, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=111147

continue discussion in this thread please


----------

